# Best Indian Actor



## Batistabomb (Dec 19, 2007)

What's your choice among these :

1. Amitabh
2. Rajnikanth
3. Kamal Hasan
4. Chiranjeevi
5. Mammotti
6. Mohan Lal
7. Sharukh
8. Salman
9. Amir Khan
10. Mahesh Babu(telugu)
12. Vikram (Tamil)
13. Vijay (Tamil) 
14. Hritik
15. Akshay Kumar
16. Ajay Devgan
17. Raj Pal Yadav
19. Rajkumar(kannada) 
20. Sunny Deol
21. Paresh Ravel
22. Naseeruddin Shah
23. Boman Irani
24. Sanjay Dutt
25. Manoj Joshi
26. Raghuvaran
27. Shivaji ganesan
28. Irfan Khan
29. Punith Rajkumar
30. Nana Patekar
31. Prakash Raj


My choice is Kamal hasan


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 19, 2007)

9


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 19, 2007)

Rajpal Yadav RULEZ!


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2007)

Woah dude, this is absurd, you're generalizing too much here, can't decide.

And wouldn't it be better if its named best Indian movie *Hero *rather than *Actor*?

And I don't know Vikram, Simbhu, Ajith, Vijay, Surya...

But still not to disappoint you, my choice would be Mohan Lal.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 19, 2007)

Hitboxx said:
			
		

> Woah dude, this is absurd, you're generalizing too much here, can't decide.
> 
> And wouldn't it be better if its named best Indian movie *Hero *rather than *Actor*?
> 
> ...



Are you crazy, vikram got National award for his work on PITHAMAGAN, also in ANNIYAN he played 3 roles, and in  KANDA SWAMI he is going to play 5 faces, i think he is 2nd best two do some thing different after Kamal Hasan

Surya for GHAJINI

Also wait for Simbhu latest release to know why i included him in the chart


----------



## azzu (Dec 19, 2007)

who the hell VOTED for the Crappy chiranjeevi ??
its not u batista ..na?


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 19, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Rajpal Yadav RULEZ!



sorry to ask, who is rajpal yadav


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 19, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> Are you crazy, vikram got National award for his work on PITHAMAGAN, also in ANNIYAN he played 3 roles, and in  KANDA SWAMI he is going to play 5 faces, i think he is 2nd best two do some thing different after Kamal Hasan
> 
> Surya for GHAJINI
> 
> Also wait for Simbhu latest release to know why i included him in the chart


Dude... not everyone watches tamil movies here..  
And yeah, it's too much generalised. Comparing amitabh with kamal hassan and surya and simbhu is tooo much,,


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 19, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> who the hell VOTED for the Crappy chiranjeevi ??
> its not u batista ..na?



surely not iam,i was for kamal hasan, but why r u hatred of him, he is tollywood mega star na ?



			
				prasad_den said:
			
		

> Dude... not everyone watches tamil movies here..
> And yeah, it's too much generalised. Comparing amitabh with kamal hassan and surya and simbhu is tooo much,,



how one can compare amitabh with kamal, Amitabh is Indian Legend, i just want to know who majority likes so


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 19, 2007)

^^Ok.. then probably the poll/thread would be better titled "Which actor do you like the most..??"


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 19, 2007)

My fav is Akshay Kumar(not  there in the poll) then comes Ajay Devgan and then SRK.


----------



## azzu (Dec 19, 2007)

hey Batista how d hell do u forgot akshay kumar in ur Poll
i DEMAND to close this THREAD   (though our demands wont full fill)
like prasad bro said "the poll/thread would be better titled "Which actor do you like the most..??"


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 19, 2007)

For me its Hrithik then SRK then Akshay Kumar !


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 20, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> sorry to ask, who is rajpal yadav



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif

Rajpal Yadav is an Indian actor who is known for his eccentric comedy and villainous roles.He belongs to the Shahjahanpur district of Uttar Pradesh.He has a fan base in India and throughout the world.

In 2005 he played the leading role and wrote the screenplay for the film Main, Mere Patni Aur Woh which got him positive reviews. He also got acclaim for his comic roles in movies like Hungama, Waqt: The Race Against Time, Malamaal Weekly and Chup Chup Ke. Rajpal Yadav has put his trademark role into bollywood movies as a great comedy actor. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif

yep rajpal yadav and paresh rawal rulezzz *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif
akshay kumar , Big B *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 20, 2007)

Now this is too much !!! .. not to start any kind of slurs here.. but I think it would have been better if the thread concentrated on the Best  "Living Actors Of Bollywood". The fact is that there are/were brilliant local actors in many Indian languages and it is true that they were not popular/known all over India but the fact remains that they are/were brilliant. Many of those listed above are really briiliant (concentrating on ACTING).. but for my part I would go for Kamal Hassan followed by Big B and Amir Khan. The pathetic fact remains that with all these grand acting jewels present, very few bollywood movies have actually utilized their talents.. I severely detest the modern crap of the crop.... !!!! 

About the South Indian actors and movies, I have only seen one "Athadu" with english subtitles.. and so I cannot comment on the reknowned south indian actors.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 20, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> Now this is too much !!! .. not to start any kind of slurs here.. but I think it would have been better if the thread concentrated on the Best "Living Actors Of Bollywood". The fact is that there are/were brilliant local actors in many Indian languages and it is true that they were not popular/known all over India but the fact remains that they are/were brilliant. Many of those listed above are really briiliant (concentrating on ACTING).. but for my part I would go for Kamal Hassan followed by Big B and Amir Khan. The pathetic fact remains that with all these grand acting jewels present, very few bollywood movies have actually utilized their talents.. I severely detest the modern crap of the crop.... !!!!
> 
> About the South Indian actors and movies, I have only seen one "Athadu" with english subtitles.. and so I cannot comment on the reknowned south indian actors.


 
yes mahesh babu starrer ATHADU, he is ultimate in Andhra



			
				Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif
> 
> Rajpal Yadav is an Indian actor who is known for his eccentric comedy and villainous roles.He belongs to the Shahjahanpur district of Uttar Pradesh.He has a fan base in India and throughout the world.
> 
> ...


 
thanks, i know him


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 20, 2007)

both Mohan Lal & Mammotti , its tough to pick one frm these


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 20, 2007)

I THOUGHT SHARUKH will be lead here, he had lots of fans in bollywood na?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 20, 2007)

No competition for Amitabh , he is shehenshah


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 20, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> I THOUGHT SHARUKH will be lead here, he had lots of fans in bollywood na?


Well, we all have our point of views, all SRK can do is hop onto some Karan Johar or Farah Khan and cry. He can't do comedy, nor action nor period dramas.  Worst of all,  he plays just himself and doesn't play the character in most of his films. OSO is his pathetic attempt at comedy.

If you ask me, Akshay Kumar is far better than him in the men of the same era.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 20, 2007)

Hitboxx said:
			
		

> Well, we all have our point of views, all SRK can do is hop onto some Karan Johar or Farah Khan and cry. He can't do comedy, nor action nor period dramas.  Worst of all,  he plays just himself and doesn't play the character in most of his films. OSO is his pathetic attempt at comedy.
> 
> If you ask me, Akshay Kumar is far better than him in the men of the same era.



you are right we can't see his comedy roles


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 20, 2007)

Ajay Devgan!

Batista nuvvu peru nee misspell chesavu. Please recheck it!


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 20, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> Ajay Devgan!
> 
> Batista nuvvu peru nee misspell chesavu. Please recheck it!



ajay nunv evariki vote chesavu


----------



## arnold991 (Dec 20, 2007)

I think Akshay Kumar must be listed there. He is really a dynamic actor.


----------



## axxo (Dec 20, 2007)

kamalhasan anyday


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 20, 2007)

There is a major diversity between the South and the North Indian fans. The south Indians think that they are always neglected by their northern counterparts and the Bollywood film industry. Well as I do not know any of the south Indian languages I cannot judge the actors working in them honestly. But even then, actors like Kamal Hassan, Mamooty, Sivaji Ganesan, Chiru (Chiranjeevi) are living legends. In terms of acting neither Aamir or Akshay Kumar nor Shahrukh (personal favorite) come anyway near them.

My vote goes to Amitabh 


Disclaimer: These are personal views only. If someone finds them hurting their feelings/sentiments, take a walk. I don't care.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 20, 2007)

gagan007 said:
			
		

> There is a major diversity between the South and the North Indian fans. The south Indians think that they are always neglected by their northern counterparts and the Bollywood film industry. Well as I do not know any of the south Indian languages I cannot judge the actors working in them honestly. But even then, actors like Kamal Hassan, Mamooty, Sivaji Ganesan, Chiru (Chiranjeevi) are living legends. In terms of acting neither Aamir or Akshay Kumar nor Shahrukh (personal favorite) come anyway near them.
> 
> My vote goes to Amitabh
> 
> ...



you are right , kamal, mamotti,chiru has more than 30 years of industry experience and shivaji ganeshan is a legend for them


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 20, 2007)

not even a single actor from sandalwood(kannada) added in the list. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/112.gif Anyway, i would choose Dr.Rajkumar, Kamal hassan and Amitabh bachan.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 20, 2007)

Aamir Khan. His action is so natural that you feel as if it's all true. Shahrukh acting is good but he overacts a lot and shows too much expression. Like shaking too much at the end of the movie "Chak De India" when Indian team wins world cup. 

Only other actor with such pure acting is "Jayasudha", old generation actress. For proof, watch her acting in telugu movie "Amma Naanna Oo Tamila Ammayi", played Heroes mommy character. And she was awarded "Sahaja Nati" award by film industry (meaning Natural actress).


----------



## praka123 (Dec 20, 2007)

7th one.also akshay kumar also.SRK FTW!


----------



## nix (Dec 20, 2007)

WTF? no hrithik roshan in the poll??

SRK and amitabh can act well. so can hrithik. but i like hrithik more because he is a better human. amitabh is a land grabber. SRK's movies are all hype and no substance. hrithik is down to earth, he is good. 

remember SRK 's donation to tsunami victims? he had presented the check to the PM and posed for cameras...

the hrithik parody (pepsi ad) in 2000 was also SRK's brainchild. 

SRK resorts to cheap publicity like showing the OSO poster in a cricket match.  

SRK is so modest, he yells "am the best" and "am the king/badshah" from atop rooftops. 

hrithik is the best...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 20, 2007)

again for all you ignorant noobs  Rajpal Yadav rules!


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 21, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> WTF? no hrithik roshan in the poll??
> 
> SRK and amitabh can act well. so can hrithik. but i like hrithik more because he is a better human. amitabh is a land grabber. SRK's movies are all hype and no substance. hrithik is down to earth, he is good.
> 
> ...



hritik has not even 10 years of experience to compete with above legends in the poll, any way he was the good actor well done  in krishh



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> again for all you ignorant noobs  Rajpal Yadav rules!



sorry for not including this legend in the poll , we can't edit poll na


----------



## nix (Dec 21, 2007)

hrithik doesnt have to have 10 years experience...this is not like a job for which you gain experience and become better. some people just have it...like hrithik... shah rukh cannot pull off acting like hrithik roshan....


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

SRK for his old movies like darr,yes boss,baazigar et aland his act to win the audience!.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 21, 2007)

My Personal favorite is Ajay Devgan.
With regards to Hritik Roshan  I think he is a good actor. It's not fair to compare him with Shahrukh or any other actors before him coz they have worked for longer period and with more number of films. I feel everyone has his own style of acting. I admit that unlike other professions in films it's not very important to have lots of experience to be an actor. But at the same time there are many actors who started out as not being so good with acting but gradually they improved their acting skills. I wouldnt like to mention their names as some of you may get offended. There are always exceptions with actors being good right from their first movie.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> My Personal favorite is Ajay Devgan.
> With regards to Hritik Roshan  I think he is a good actor. It's not fair to compare him with Shahrukh or any other actors before him coz they have worked for longer period and with more number of films. I feel everyone has his own style of acting. I admit that unlike other professions in films it's not very important to have lots of experience to be an actor. But at the same time there are many actors who started out as not being so good with acting but gradually they improved their acting skills. I wouldnt like to mention their names as some of you may get offended. There are always exceptions with actors being good right from their first movie.


no wonder your name is ajayrithik... The NOTW

Yes, there are many who mature over time, but its only natural. Infact, any actor who does NOT mature over time can be safely called as $ucking big time in front of others.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 22, 2007)

IMO Amitabh is overrated...Aamir Khan however, is a reeeally class, quality actor...


----------



## karnivore (Dec 22, 2007)

None of the above. 

The real good ones r not in the list, perhaps because u haven't heard of them. Fair enough. How about Nasiruddin Shah, Om Puri, and since "actor" is now a days a unisex word, Shabana Azmi, late Smita Patil, among others. And i am not even mentioning some incredible actors from Bengal. The list would then become, never ending.

I have, of course, taken the liberty of assuming, that u mean "ACTORS" as in actors and not heroes.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 22, 2007)

wherz hrithik roshan


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Dec 22, 2007)

Vikram=0? Oh god. I think no one here had seen Anniyan.............
Mamooty =0? mamooty had equal fans as mohanlal but i am a fan of mohanlal......


----------



## praka123 (Dec 22, 2007)

^Vikram's Sethu is what u need to watch,annyan(aparichitha) is OK though.
mammootty is not known to many!that may be the reason.

Good actors are none of the above really as @karnivore said.although Mammootty is a very good actor.
actors like nedumudi venu,bharath gopi,satyan,madhu,sheela,sharada,ambika etc can be called as best actors in malayalam.am not aware of any tamil actor apart from kamala hasan,raghuvaran,shivaji ganesan.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> kamala hasan,raghuvaran,shivaji ganesan.


where is Rajani ?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 22, 2007)

^Rajani as an actor!!!  Rajni is for mannerisms and for fans,but that's my personal opin only!his shivaji is realeased in all A Class theatres in kerala(88 no.s) and within 3 days the film was declared a flop apart from Thiruvananthapuram,palakkad!

kamal is in different league.BTW,kamal is disjusting(dirty!)!he rumoured to have married Gautami old actress!


----------



## krrrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Hrithik n Aamir


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 22, 2007)

where are *Paresh Raval, Naseeruddin Shah, Boman Irani, Sanjay Dutt, Manoj Joshi?????????*.... these ppl really know wat's acting and they are called Actors... Aamir is another genius..


----------



## Tapomay (Dec 23, 2007)

hard to name just one, but i think it's Aamir Khan.


----------



## danantha (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey, why our ajith didnt have place in this list.

Anybody after watching varalaaru (tamil), will tell that he is the best actor. Even in kireedom (tamil), his acting has reached the next level, that too in the climax scene.

BTW how can you give vijay (Tamil) (only the list at first post) a place in this elite list. No one in the world has even vijay acting in the cinema. He is famous only for his dance and unnecessary punch dialogue.

Since, ajith is not included in the list, the best indian actor will be kamal. Dont look at the actors personal life. Even his personal life is not good, kamal is the greatest actor in the indian cinema. SRK is nowhere when compared to kamal.


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 31, 2007)

Guyz.. change the thread name.. to HERO...

My choices...
Na.. na... na.... na..... patekar  (Check him out in _Welcome_)
Irrfan Khan (Maqbool.. Metro... many more)
Prakash Raj
Mohanlal (though he's off-mark nowadays)
Rajpal Yadav (to the roles he does.. not all-rounder though)
K.K. (the actor)
Arshad Warsi (for his comic timing)
Aamir (do i need to explain why)
SRK (for his amazing energy & screen presence even with no real good looks! kudos for ChakDe...)
Salman (he's got great competetion, but still packs the punch... & comic timing, bod & actin(though he rarely takes it seriously).. HumDilDCS... MainePK... AndazAA... a no. of flops in which he acted well)
AB Jr. (worked hard.. got his due)
Amitab & Kamal for their versatility
Rajni (just for his screen presence (like SRK.. no good looks.. but still is HOT property))
Ajay Devgan (he grew up as an actor.. esp... from Hum Dil DCS)

Ladies.. there is Sridevi(the complete actress), Rekha(oomph with acting & attitude), Tabu, Kajol, Preity, Sush, Mads(energy & smile)..

Many more.. just couldn't remember all right now... 'll update

THESE ARE ACTORS...

A good actor is one who doesn't seem to act
- KoolBluez 

How many on that list & those spoke about later... do that... I dont consider Vijay... Ajith... too.
Kamal rox... Vikram too... Surya(the actor)...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

^JFYI,it is Prakash *Rai*(Tulu speaking) and he acted in many kannada films long back before he is as famous as now.when he moved into Tamil,some director asked him to Change *Rai *to *Raj*!as Tamils will not tolerate that "Rai" which is not native  so,....  also some river water issues?etc all are reasons..

Rai are bunts of Mangalore and spelled as *रै* NOT *राय* as Kalpanath Rai!
even Aishwarya Rai is a Manglorean afaik.sunil shetty,shilpa, shetty(old Villain actor in hindi cinemas-the one with a shaven head in 60'&70's hindi movies) all are bunts from Tulu belt from kasaragode(kerala) to Udupi.


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 31, 2007)

^^^^^
nice info there.. dude... (Wikipedia?)
'll keep in mind


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 31, 2007)

praka123 said:


> ^JFYI,it is Prakash *Rai*(Tulu speaking) and he acted in many kannada films long back before he is as famous as now.when he moved into Tamil,some director asked him to Change *Rai *to *Raj*!as Tamils will not tolerate that "Rai" which is not native  so,....  also some river water issues?etc all are reasons..
> 
> Rai are bunts of Mangalore and spelled as *रै* NOT *राय* as Kalpanath Rai!
> even Aishwarya Rai is a Manglorean afaik.sunil shetty,shilpa, shetty(old Villain actor in hindi cinemas-the one with a shaven head in 60'&70's hindi movies) all are bunts from Tulu belt from kasaragode(kerala) to Udupi.


are you speaking about tollywood actor prakash raj, can we change the poll options now ?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

@kool:arey...no wikipedia,i read this long back.also i know about these ppl as there are many tulu,konkani ppl living in my state 

@bat:tollywood ya kollywood he is Prakash Rai


----------



## Net007 (Jan 1, 2008)

Chiyan Vikram.


----------



## Toocool (Jan 8, 2008)

Where the heck is Hrithik Roshan in the list? Hes the only actor of International Standards.. and he aint even in the list!!


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 9, 2008)

Kamal hasan
Amir Khan
Naseeruddin Shah
Paresh Rawal
Boman Irani
Irfan Khan
Om Puri


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 9, 2008)

of course aamir....
 no doubt.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 9, 2008)

*Sharukh*


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 9, 2008)

Mine is Amitabh, SRK, Abhishek, and then Akshay kumar!


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

Just a random listing..

*Nana Patekar*..he rulezz...he dusnt seem to act, so so natral, n his persona on screen, just wow, can get u doz jitters when he gets his psycho act together.
*Amitabh Bachchan* - hez got attitude, watch his ol' flicks to his prowess.
*Sharukh khan* - i am not a gr8 fan of his now, he has changed, but mind you..get a hold of his yesteryear movies, n he'll blow ur mind off. no one can come near him in sheer talent. he was called as the most talented actor the industry ever produced, even surpassing dilip kumar n amitabh. watch him in films like duplicate, yes boss etc etc. the amount of facial expressions, mesmerizing energy, just wow! girls would swoon over him.
*Aamir khan *- star on earth.
*Akshay kumar* - blossomed late but yo, hez got the comic timings n the hoarse 'jungle' like voice n actions to go with it, can send u ROFL, his one liners r terrific. but still he is not able to carry a film on his shoulders alone. cannot do well in romantic, serious flicks.  though he is been a box ofice champ lately. sems to have increased his fees to a whopping 22 crores, bah!
*Naseeruddin shah* - stage actor, uber cool, dead serious, natural impaccable acting.
*Paresh rawal* - watch him n u'l knw

there r a bunch of more talented guyz out der..dnt remember.. but who cares...
n yea, i dnt find hrithik talented, just style n pulled up some childish acts. hez got looks though.


----------



## lywyre (Jan 9, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> both Mohan Lal & Mammotti , its tough to pick one frm these



Yup. I didn't chose Mohanlal because he appeared in that horrible horrible AArGh.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 9, 2008)

Shahrukh Khan in my fav movie "Swades , We the people" 
besides OSO sucks !


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 14, 2008)

cant say about regional ones, but for Hindi, Aamir....


----------



## faraaz (Jan 14, 2008)

^+1


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 14, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Well, we all have our point of views, all SRK can do is hop onto some Karan Johar or Farah Khan and cry. He can't do comedy, nor action nor period dramas.  Worst of all,  he plays just himself and doesn't play the character in most of his films. OSO is his pathetic attempt at comedy.
> 
> If you ask me, Akshay Kumar is far better than him in the men of the same era.


agree.


----------



## confused!! (Jan 14, 2008)

My favourite Anil Kapoor is not present...


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Jan 14, 2008)

We have to think about the 14 votes for a Tamil Hero (_Kamal Hasan)_

1. Amir Khan Vs Kamal Hasan (Dedication)
2. Amithabh vs Rajini Kanth (Style)
3. Sarukh vs Mohan Lal (Presentation)
4. Chiranjeevi vs Vikram (Action)


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 14, 2008)

aamir is winning the race.... *img246.imageshack.us/img246/8399/thumbsup4kk.gif

btw... if u want to chk aamir's official site ...
here it is 
	
	



```
www.aamirkhan.com/blog.htm
```

not many ppl know that he has a website.... so thought of sharing...


----------



## invisiblex1 (Jan 17, 2008)

mahesh babu roxxxxxxx
pokiri completed 400days in hyderabad
its remake coming in hindi salman khan with pradhudeva director .. it will rock india


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 13, 2008)

Opinion inclusion... didnt want to start a thread on this one 

Salman just won back his _*best-looking actor*_ reward from _*me *_with this new look. A lot kooler than SRK, Aamir, Hrithik, Saif... combined
*img291.imageshack.us/img291/7077/salmanhc5.th.jpg​


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

I think salman is now using *gulf-gate/beu monde*(you know what?) service  his hair is telling that!


----------



## The Outsider (Jun 15, 2008)

Raaj Kumar 
Jaanii... 

& Nana Patekar


----------



## praka123 (Jun 15, 2008)

oh?I thought you said kannada actor raj kumar


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 15, 2008)

hardly there is match for Amitabh and dilip kumar , and hardly there will be ,these khans are crap type actor .and future belong to Abhishek Bacchan ,


----------



## praka123 (Jun 15, 2008)

Abhishek Bacchan? LOL! yeah..may be 

best actor in India is Lallu parsad yadav  trying bihar slangs to cover his dirty face.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 15, 2008)

As expected, I voted for the best. Aamir Khan leading with 21votes


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 15, 2008)

jackie shroff forever


----------



## digitizen (Jun 15, 2008)

i have feeling you guys from the north have not seen kamal hassan's works . i like amitabh , sharukh and amir khan is one of my favourite actors . but you cant weigh kamal hassan on the same scale as others be it from north or south . maybe he is not getting enough credits because he is from the south .


----------



## praka123 (Jun 16, 2008)

^so true!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 16, 2008)

Kamal's movies are different from North Indian movies, so there is no scope for comparison. But he is the best actor in his own way, because he is different. You people should really get some movies of his with subtitles and check them out.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 18, 2008)

That's strange.Why is Hrithik Roshan not in the list? He is an extremely talented actor.I could also say the same for John Abraham if give good roles like in Zinda & Karm.But Hrithik definitely needs to be up there.Regardless of the tenure he is been in this industry for.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 18, 2008)

^^ + 10000000000000000000000

HRITHIK RULEZZZZ!!! *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/sign/sign0100.gif

You just have to watch his Koi Mil Gaya to know how good an actor he is. No one in the Indian film industry could have done that role so well. HE has every thing - good looks, good physique, is a great dancer, has a strong screen prescence and can do any role perfectly.


----------



## thinkapple (Jun 18, 2008)

Its kamal hassan..


----------



## RaghuKL (Jun 18, 2008)

Gen Musharraf ............> He is Indian and very good in acting. Wot say?


----------



## vijubizz (Jun 23, 2008)

Mammootty & Kamal Hasan have won the National award for 3 times..... Mohanlal,Ajay devgun,om puri 2 times...So I prefer  them.....But my vote of course for Mohanlal....


----------



## ico (Jun 23, 2008)

The best actor is Rajpal Yadav.........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 23, 2008)

krazzy said:


> ^^ + 10000000000000000000000
> 
> HRITHIK RULEZZZZ!!! *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/sign/sign0100.gif
> 
> You just have to watch his Koi Mil Gaya to know how good an actor he is. No one in the Indian film industry could have done that role so well. HE has every thing - good looks, good physique, is a great dancer, has a strong screen prescence and can do any role perfectly.


Although I didn't fancy Koi Mil Gaya that much I would rate his performance in Mission Kashmir as Altaf the highest.Albeit the movie being vastly under rated.The agression & the intesity of his character was truly awesome.I would like to see him rise above the chocolate boy roles & get into some serious character like Mission Kashmir for a change.His screen presence in Dhoom II was enough to pull audiences to the theaters although the movie was pure garbage, his verstality still holds.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 23, 2008)

^^ His performance in Fiza was also mind-blowing.

About Koi Mil Gaya, I didn't particularly fancy the movie much myself. But it's his performance that elevates what was a rather mediocre movie, especially his expressions. For e.g. in the scene where the bad guys hit him with the basketball and the one where he is sitting with the idol of Lord Krishna, asking what he had done wrong to be born like this. That particular scene always makes me a bit emo. 

About Dhoom 2, you are right. It's because of Hrithik that the movie was successful. He has this knack of making even a mediocre movie seem good. Without him nobody would've watched the movie, even if Aishwarya would have been nude in the movie. Well, maybe a few. 

I've never seen anyone give such awesome expressions. He truly is a fantastic actor.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 23, 2008)

^True.Fiza could have been potrayed in a better way.The end IMO was a huge let down.All that iron pumping & all Hrithik did was shoot the person towards the end.What a waste?  But still he had some good moments in that.

If you look at his career graph he hit a low with his performances in Sooraj Barjatya films.At one point after watching Main Prem Ki Deewani Hoon, I thought he had lost all his credibility in that film.But thankfully after that he had matured a lot.Roles in Koi Mil Gaya, KKRISH & Dhoom 2 are adding different shades to his character.All that cliche of his movies only working with his father is totally rubbish.IMO provided a good script & a proper director he could easily pull off an excellent performace.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 23, 2008)

Koi mil gaya was the only film in whcih Hrithik really acted..In the other ones he tried to show off more Brawn than brain and tried to move ahead..kkrish was patheitc..he looked and acted pathetic...actually there was nothing to act for..poorly crafted film with a stupid storyline.he invariably fails in films which need him to portray some expression..courtroom scenes in Jodha akbar were a pain to watch...hes yet to perform in a movie that needs him to ooze out feelings and show a sense of character..like abhishek in GURU and YUVA,KK menon in all his films,etc etc.even john abraham outclasses him when it comes to films..
DHoom 2 was a nonsense movie..people went there to see hrithik dance and ash strip..abhishek was a scrapegoat made to dance to in the middle... actually dhoom 2 took much from Dhoom where John set the roads on fire..Hrithik's acting leaves much to be desired ...


but we cant take away his brilliant dancing skills,his good acting..and hopefully he will grow better as he progresses..


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 23, 2008)

I think Amitach is the best...He is really versatile and has been performing consistently from the past 35 years or so..

Among the actors of today, I find Hrithik to be the best....


----------



## prem4u (Jun 24, 2008)

Irfan Khan.....

Ek aur Khan......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 24, 2008)

Among actors of today. Rahul bose is way ahead of the competion when it comes to *Acting*...hrithik is all candy floss..abhishek throws up a few decent performances here and there with GURU,YUVA and SARKAR RAj. John went to the oscars with WATER..lots to choose..


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> DHoom 2 was a nonsense movie..


+43423523453242342342342


----------



## vilas_patil (Jun 24, 2008)

Amitabh any day


----------



## krates (Jun 24, 2008)

S + R + K king of bollywood


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 24, 2008)

i dnt knw half of them. I wanted to vote for Akshay Kumar


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 24, 2008)

yea..presently akshay is the baap of baaps.


----------



## suave_guy (Jul 2, 2008)

Akshay Kumar...


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Aamir,  (Ajay devgan in serious roles)


----------



## Yoda (Jul 3, 2008)

the best actor is Shivaji Ganesan. very few are capable to match his screen performance


----------



## praka123 (Jul 3, 2008)

^so true.but overacting is the term many oldies used to say.
IIRC nadigar thilakam is what he is called na?
Consider Malayalam actor *Satyan*(he is a tamilian if it gets some patriotic feelings to TN ppl) too.he can be surely called the best actor  from India. 
*movies.deepthi.com/malayalam/actors/sathyan.html

Also ,Kottarakkara Sreedharan Nair can be too the best actor title.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kottarakara_Sreedharan_Nair


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 4, 2008)

rajesh_nk22 said:


> Aamir,  (Ajay devgan in serious roles)


++1. I like most of Ajay Devgan's perfomances!


----------

